# What's Does the Symbol Stamp on Schwinn Stingray's Mean?



## Rayray (Sep 15, 2021)

Can any specify what the symbols mean on Schwinn stingray head tube hardware and crank hardware? I also noticed some are thicker than others. Did certain year stingray bikes use thicker hardware?

I attached some pics to help but can anyone breakdown the symbols and what year stingray the symbols coincide with.

can anyone breakdown all of the symbols and it's meaning?

Thank you!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 15, 2021)

I don't think the symbols have much meaning, maybe they can help date a certain piece but not sure. As far as the different size head parts perhaps the older parts are slightly larger. The difference is not enough to make a difference. The pieces seem to be the same size overall but just the details are slightly different could be from time period or different makers. When assembled the result will be the same. Maybe someone has an idea about the symbols.


----------



## stoney (Sep 15, 2021)

Those symbols do date the headset. Somewhere there is a chart showing the symbols and the years each is associated with.  I will try to find it.


----------



## Rayray (Sep 15, 2021)

stoney said:


> Those symbols do date the headset. Somewhere there is a chart showing the symbols and the years each is associated with.  I will try to find it.



Thank you, let me know if you're able to locate this.


----------



## Rayray (Sep 15, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I don't think the symbols have much meaning, maybe they can help date a certain piece but not sure. As far as the different size head parts perhaps the older parts are slightly larger. The difference is not enough to make a difference. The pieces seem to be the same size overall but just the details are slightly different could be from time period or different makers. When assembled the result will be the same. Maybe someone has an idea about the symbols.



okay, that's what I was assuming, I'm just trying to clarify and educate myself on this as well.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 15, 2021)

Rayray said:


> I'm just trying to clarify and educate myself on this as well.



The dumbest questions are the ones you don't ask. This site has tons of info, just keep searching what you want to know chances are its on here. Sometimes it is difficult to find answers. You may get a some responses that are harsh but always take it with a grain of salt because the experts answer a lot of the same questions over and over. And always keep in mind most of the us are cranky old men on the other keyboard haha.


----------



## Rayray (Sep 15, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> The dumbest questions are the ones you don't ask. This site has tons of info, just keep searching what you want to know chances are its on here. Sometimes it is difficult to find answers. You may get a some responses that are harsh but always take it with a grain of salt because the experts answer a lot of the same questions over and over. And always keep in mind most of the us are cranky old men on the other keyboard haha.



hahahaha! I'm sure after answering the same thing repeated, it could be a bit frustrating so it's understandable. lol! it is hard to find info on the forum sometimes. I tried searching, but couldn't find what I needed so I thought I would asked. I'm sure the post is probably buried in the thread somewhere. I appreciate your time and everything man, it's greatly appreciated my brother.


----------



## mannymota46 (Sep 15, 2021)

Here you go - I took this screen shot off a Stingray FB forum, you might be able to find the post if you do a search.  Cheers


----------



## vastingray (Sep 15, 2021)

stoney said:


> Those symbols do date the headset. Somewhere there is a chart showing the symbols and the years each is associated with.  I will try to find it.



Yes they absoloutley do different years have different symbols like 63 has hearts I have the chart somewhere I’ll look for it 👍👍


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 15, 2021)

That is awesome ,thank you @mannymota46


----------



## Rayray (Sep 15, 2021)

@mannymota46 thank you so much!


----------



## mrg (Sep 16, 2021)

Damm, now something else I have to get correct and search for!, when did that start?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 16, 2021)

mrg said:


> Damm, now something else I have to get correct and search for!, when did that start?




When the world started turning.  🤣  These are off a 1943 model.


----------



## vastingray (Sep 17, 2021)

Here ya go guys might wanna copy and save this 👍👍


----------



## nick tures (Sep 17, 2021)

vastingray said:


> Here ya go guys might wanna copy and save this




nice chart, who would have thought there's differences, good info to know !!


----------



## Rayray (Sep 17, 2021)

nick tures said:


> nice chart, who would have thought there's differences, good info to know !!



What about 73 and up?


----------



## dave429 (Sep 17, 2021)

Learn something new everyday! I never knew this before. Great question @Rayray !


----------



## cowglide (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## vastingray (Sep 18, 2021)

Rayray said:


> What about 73 and up?



No symbols on 73 and up just says schwinn


----------



## Rayray (Sep 18, 2021)

cowglide said:


> View attachment 1480476



This is also great 🙂


----------



## Rayray (Sep 18, 2021)

cowglide said:


> View attachment 1480476



This is also great 😊


vastingray said:


> No symbols on 73 and up just says schwinn



thanks for clarifying


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Tuesday at 1:55 PM)

@olevince post #8 has the symbols


----------

